# New Structural Standards ??



## SE-III (Oct 13, 2008)

When do you think, new structural codes and standards will be adopted for NCEES SE exams? The current ones are 2005- 2006 codes and standards.


----------



## Bigwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

They usually update the structural standards right after the fall exam cycle. Don't know for sure though what (if any) codes will be updated this year.

Since they are planning on completely changing the format of the structural exams....a part of me wonders if they will keep all the standards the same until they update the exams.


----------



## ARLORD (Oct 13, 2008)

Bigwolf said:


> They usually update the structural standards right after the fall exam cycle. Don't know for sure though what (if any) codes will be updated this year.
> Since they are planning on completely changing the format of the structural exams....a part of me wonders if they will keep all the standards the same until they update the exams.



What do you mean by completely changing the structural exam formats.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 13, 2008)

My guess is that they would adopt a new standard once one is finally published.

Maybe the 2009 or 2010 IBC? I'm not sure when the next one will be out.

Traditionally, once an IBC is adopted all of the design standards are then used in accordance with it.

IE: Everything is chapter 35.


----------



## Bigwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

ARLORD said:


> What do you mean by completely changing the structural exam formats.



http://www.ncees.org/news/index.php?release_id=36

Check out this NCEES link, it talks about changing the structural exam formats beginning with April 2011.


----------



## SE-III (Oct 13, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> My guess is that they would adopt a new standard once one is finally published.
> Maybe the 2009 or 2010 IBC? I'm not sure when the next one will be out.
> 
> Traditionally, once an IBC is adopted all of the design standards are then used in accordance with it.
> ...


My guess is that they change the codes and standards when they think the structural design professionals have had adequate time (probably 1 to 2 yrs) to get familiar with them. OR another condition might be that when there are significant changes in the design codes and standards. For example, AISC 13th, ACI318-02 etc.

What do you think?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ It could be either one.

No matter what, buying new ref's are a pain. :smileyballs:


----------



## buening (Oct 14, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ It could be either one.
> No matter what, buying new ref's are a pain. :smileyballs:


I hope the new AASHTO manual will be implimented. The only others could be the new ACI concrete and masonry manuals, but they've only been out for a year.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2008)

Personally, if you are taking the April 09 exam, I'd say to wait. I have a bunch of old codes I bought when I was trying to take the earlier one (long story, but a job change prevented me from applying for last october) and I had to get all new ones for the April exam last year. It can get pretty expensive that way. I did sell a few of them, though.


----------

